# Please help! error P0335 in 350Z 06



## BlairZ (Aug 8, 2011)

Hello everyone!

My name is Sergio and I am a spanish owner of a 350Z VQ35DE 06 year. 

I have some problems with my car and I can't found answers to solve it. 

I finally registered in this forum, with the hope that you help me with your experience.

Today my mechanic install in my car DC Headers, Kinetix HFC and Unorthodox pulley (size stock).

Now, when I start the engine, CEL and ESP/TCS lights come ON. And the rev indicator goes CRAZY, the needle dances +-1000 rpm.

The code that we read from the car is P0335, respect to the crank sensor.

My answer is: can the sensor broke only for change pulley/headers/test pipes? Wiring problem? 

At first view the installation is perfect, but the engine runs worst and worst....

Many thanks! I'm pretty desperate to finding the fix


----------

